# "e" (non-lexical filler)



## turkjey5

What function does "e" serve in the following sentences? My text says it marks a predicate following a subject.
Thanks

Biro mo ba naman e si Mayor ang kinuhang ninong.
Biro mo ba naman kinuhang ninong e si Mayor.


----------



## DotterKat

It is simply a non-lexical filler. In both instances, the "e" simply introduces a pause in the flow of the speech. This pause can provide emphasis to what comes next or can give the speaker a brief period to gather his thoughts. In any case, the "e" can be dropped completely from the sentences and the meaning will remain intact.


----------



## mataripis

turkjey5 said:


> What function does "e" serve in the following sentences? My text says it marks a predicate following a subject.
> Thanks
> 
> Biro mo ba naman e si Mayor ang kinuhang ninong.
> Biro mo ba naman kinuhang ninong e si Mayor.


I think the e in your given samples might be also  the "ay". 1.) Biro/kuruin mo ba naman ay si Meyor ang ginawang ninong!/  Biro mo ba naman ang kinuhang ninong ay si Meyor!


----------



## turkjey5

Yes, it's supposed to be short for "ay".
Thanks!


----------



## DotterKat

"Ay" is an inversion marker. If you want to use it correctly in your text, it would be in a manner similar to this:



turkjey5 said:


> Biro mo ba naman*,* *(*e*)* si Mayor *ay* ang kinuhang ninong.
> Biro mo ba naman _*ang *_ kinuhang ninong _*ay*_  si Mayor.



Though your original text is completely understandable, it would appear more polished if you drop the non-lexical filler "e". It would be similar to speaking English without uttering fillers such as _eh, ah, uh, _​etc.


----------



## latchiloya

At the current phase of our National Language, I wanna say, it has a grammatical function


----------

